
Pop up pour over in front of YC office - karadripkit
https://mobile.twitter.com/undefined/status/855114685896548352
======
ohyes
I couldn't purchase anything on your website.

How is this different from Starbucks via?

Coffee is very crowded, how do you plan to make money?

How do you plan to differentiate yourself from (typically bad) instant coffee?
What makes you better/new/different?

Is there a technology angle here that makes you superior in some way (or at
least interesting and worthy of discussion)?

------
kcole16
Fantastic idea. Pour overs are the fastest decent brewing method, and usually
the cheapest. Making it portable is really cool little innovation. If the
coffee is good, I could see this really selling

